# What font is this?



## Translucentbill (Sep 3, 2008)

What font is this?


----------



## Curley5959 (Sep 3, 2008)

Arial?? Times?? Not sure 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Just wait for Costello or one of the admins or mods to tell you..


----------



## BiscuitBee (Sep 4, 2008)

Translucentbill said:
			
		

> What font is this?


Looks like Arial to me... just without anti-aliasing


----------

